# Design a JEM Contest



## scottro202 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sure some people from here could come up with some awesome stuff 

Sorry if it's a repost


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 16, 2010)

If somebody ever says that Steve Vai isn't weird, don't believe anything they say.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

man he is an odd one. I really want the winner to be a 7 though.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm considering entering something, but I'm not sure whether it's cool to make a sevenstring or not...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd assume no 7s since this is a JEM design contest and not a Universe design contest.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

My clothes are often constructed from 7 string guitar parts, so its only rational that my JEM has 7 string.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 16, 2010)

Theres no reason not to try to enter it, I mean, imagin having one of the rarest jems ever made?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm trying to think what I'd do, I know obvious things that would make it very Jem-like but it's hard to keep it both unique and in the boundaries of what a jem should look like and/or what Vai would actually like, I'm thinking I'll try to stay clear of maple tops and such but I'm putting alot of effort into a competition I will almost certainly lose.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 16, 2010)

If they allow extra frets I'll enter. (if they allow 16 year olds which they won't)


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out a cool design, but everything I think of has been done by Vai, before.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

Put a poke'mon Decal on the side of a White Jem 7 string. = winner.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 17, 2010)

My first idea would look something like this






But with 27 frets.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 17, 2010)

I will show you guys a quick glimpse into my idea, obviously this is only some preliminary work and no where near done, this was just a test to see how the maple/ebony board will look. Obviously its not going to be white and grey, I was just seeing where the line will go since I want it to follow the wave of the vine. each side will have a different swirl (its possible, I even have an idea how to do it). I even want the bridge to be part cosmo and part chrome to follow the wave.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 17, 2010)

^ TWO different swirls on the same guitar!?!? 
Houston, we have a winner.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's some ideas I had. Nothing fancy but something fun to have.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2010)

Ahhh Rob, just when I thought I had a chance, fuck it and now I can't steal your idea either, what would you want it for lefty  

And the top one on the above post doesn't really count as a jem....at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoever wins, it will be interesting.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 17, 2010)

Concr3t3 said:


> Here's some ideas I had. Nothing fancy but something fun to have.



haha, am I ever glad you don't design guitars for a living 



lefty robb said:


> I will show you guys a quick glimpse into my idea, obviously this is only some preliminary work and no where near done, this was just a test to see how the maple/ebony board will look. Obviously its not going to be white and grey, I was just seeing where the line will go since I want it to follow the wave of the vine. each side will have a different swirl (its possible, I even have an idea how to do it). I even want the bridge to be part cosmo and part chrome to follow the wave.



that neck idea is gorgeous, not a huge fan of the body colours though


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 17, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I will show you guys a quick glimpse into my idea, obviously this is only some preliminary work and no where near done, this was just a test to see how the maple/ebony board will look. Obviously its not going to be white and grey, I was just seeing where the line will go since I want it to follow the wave of the vine. each side will have a different swirl (its possible, I even have an idea how to do it). I even want the bridge to be part cosmo and part chrome to follow the wave.



I may have to steal your concept for the neck, that is too full of win


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 17, 2010)

drmosh said:


> that neck idea is gorgeous, not a huge fan of the body colours though



it's not actually going to be those colors I was experimenting to see how I could follow the wave contour from the neck, it will be two different swirls, one on one side of the body and one on the other. I want a reverse headstock because that's something steve has never done and he needs too. The head stock will also have the curve and dual swirl.


----------



## liamh (Jan 17, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I may have to steal your concept for the neck, that is too full of win


Seriously?


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 17, 2010)

liamh said:


> Seriously?



Not really. I was gonna try it just for lolz, but got far too lazy to actually do it  I really like the concept, though. I would like to see it done in person.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2010)

Just some rough ideas:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 17, 2010)

drmosh said:


> haha, am I ever glad you don't design guitars for a living


I actually like his designs, but then again I like really "jarring" stuff.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 17, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1819482 said:


> I actually like his designs, but then again I like really "jarring" stuff.


Yeah, just look at the 1987 JEMs.


----------



## Wretched (Jan 17, 2010)

That video was fun, man. He's not weird, he's a rock star.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 17, 2010)

drmosh said:


> haha, am I ever glad you don't design guitars for a living
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!! That's awesome. I guess I'll just stick to my day job.


----------



## -One- (Jan 17, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I may have to steal your concept for the neck, that is too full of win


He stole the idea from Michael Schenker's Dean Checkmate V, anyway 





Here's a JEM I designed a long time ago, for personal enjoyment (backwards cause I'm a lefty )





But I'd probably enter this one, personally:


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 17, 2010)

-One- said:


> He stole the idea from Michael Schenker's Dean Checkmate V, anyway



honestly I've never seen that guitar before.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 17, 2010)

someday I will have much money, and that day I will buy a custom shop Ibanez jem white with vine and gold hardware, but in seven!!!!!!!!! is something that I have never seen on internet...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1820123 said:


> someday I will have much money, and that day I will buy a custom shop Ibanez jem white with vine and gold hardware, but in seven!!!!!!!!! is something that I have never seen on internet...



I've seen a couple of people that have done that, but good luck trying to buy your way into the Ibby custom shop.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 17, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I've seen a couple of people that have done that,


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Why don't you all just send me your designs so I can win this damn thing!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 17, 2010)

-One- said:


> But I'd probably enter this one, personally:



Care to explain how they're going to get a pickguard on an Arch Top?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 17, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1820123 said:


> someday I will have much money, and that day I will buy a custom shop Ibanez jem white with vine and gold hardware, but in seven!!!!!!!!! is something that I have never seen on internet...



It really wouldn't be that hard. Just buy an RG7620 or something, get a neck with custom inlays, get some gold hardware, and cut the monkey grip.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 17, 2010)

^Basically the only thing sticking around is a hunk of basswood, so he'd be best to get an entire custom build.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 17, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> It really wouldn't be that hard. Just buy an RG7620 or something, get a neck with custom inlays, get some gold hardware, and cut the monkey grip.


 thats impossible in Argentina, even find a Rg7620 is impossible.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 18, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> Yeah, just look at the 1987 JEMs.


I'd be all over those.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I could probably spend an entire day on the V-RG builder.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 18, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


I'd play those.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm trying to think what I'd do, I know obvious things that would make it very Jem-like but it's hard to keep it both unique and in the boundaries of what a jem should look like and/or what Vai would actually like, I'm thinking I'll try to stay clear of maple tops and such but I'm putting alot of effort into a competition I will almost certainly lose.



I've got something, it's a radical finish that I believe has never been attempted but it involves a maple top, does Steve Vai have something against maple tops?

The finish is really cool and something I've been considering for a custom but it was actually this video just now that gave me the inspiration to implement it as a theme in a way that I think would be something Steve Vai would get excited about.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 18, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> Yeah, just look at the 1987 JEMs.



the difference between those guitars and the ones I quoted is huge. Ibanez uses colours that work together. It's common design practise to use colour wheels or whatever, because it's been shown time and time again what appeals to people (in general of course) and what does not.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 18, 2010)

I know my entry will have True Temperament, I know that =P


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's my first attempt.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2010)

I accidentally hit the invert colors button instead of crop, and this is what came out:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 18, 2010)

^That inverted one looks really cool.


----------



## -One- (Jan 18, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Care to explain how they're going to get a pickguard on an Arch Top?


In theory, you could mold a pickguard that would go over the top of the guitar. I'm not sure if Ibanez would go for it, but it's doable


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm, its Steve Vai, shouldn't this contest be called, who can make the gayest looking guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2010)

There needs to be a way to incorporate both the Vine and Pyramids.


----------



## lobee (Jan 18, 2010)

As Vai said, the most creative and interesting entry will win. I don't think anything you can come up with using V-RG Builder fits that criteria at all. Choosing from a menu of colors and preexisting features is neither creative nor interesting. I want to see people dial up the insanity knob on this. If I had the skills to make a decent mockup I'd be going all out on this. Not just combining several odd color choices, adding vine inlays, and calling it a day. This is about creating your dream guitar. Unleash your creativity, people!

I'm also curious as to what the rules/criteria will be. Does it need to be the exact RG shape, does it have to have a grip, etc.?


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 18, 2010)

Sooo...how exactly do we enter this? I didn't see a link on Ibanez.com...


----------



## lobee (Jan 18, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Sooo...how exactly do we enter this? I didn't see a link on Ibanez.com...



http://www.ibanez.co.jp/JEMUV/index.html

"More information will follow in the coming weeks."


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 18, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Sooo...how exactly do we enter this? I didn't see a link on Ibanez.com...



The link is in YOUR MIND


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 18, 2010)

Well...in that case, I'll mind-link my ass straight to a rare effin' JEM 

I have a pretty crazy ass idea, actually. It uses a mix between a few different colors and patterns masked for the swirls. Think of the "dual swirl" idea, but following a very specific pattern...now, I must make it happen!

Off to my la-bora-tory.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 18, 2010)

Tried to modernise it a bit while still including a throwback to the old-school stuff with the green Ibby logo and inlay.







A little more what I'd call "overdone" but what Vai would call "tasteful"


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There needs to be a way to incorporate both the Vine and Pyramids.



I actually thought about that something like half a vine on one side and half pyramid on the other but I think it would look like ass. I will do a mock up though too see, you never know. I know everyones about maple tops and stuff but I don't think Vai cares to much for them, possibly a spaulted top since it's a random pattern. I have also always wondered if it was possible to do a transparent stain swirl over a flame top.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 18, 2010)

They should just give it to ET guitars for that jem he made. Easily the best jem I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 18, 2010)

Using that VRG thing is cool and all, but I think really creating something from scratch in photoshop is going to raise anyone's chances of winning. They'll probably be flooded with VRG/Kisekae designs.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)

GiantBaba said:


> Using that VRG thing is cool and all, but I think really creating something from scratch in photoshop is going to raise anyone's chances of winning. They'll probably be flooded with VRG/Kisekae designs.



I've got 4 fully designed JEM ideas that i created on photoshop, but i'm hesitant to post them to keep my ideas original 

I started another thread for my non-JEM ideas though:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107303-my-guitar-mockups-ever-growing.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I actually thought about that something like half a vine on one side and half pyramid on the other but I think it would look like ass. I will do a mock up though too see, you never know. I know everyones about maple tops and stuff but I don't think Vai cares to much for them, possibly a spaulted top since it's a random pattern. I have also always wondered if it was possible to do a transparent stain swirl over a flame top.



I was thinking something along the lines of what they did with the DNA, where it was the helix pattern along the whole neck, with dots at all the atandard "marked" frets. 

Think of it like that, but with a Vine instead of helix, and with Pyramids instead of dots. 

If I wasn't a complete noob with drawing I'd sketch it up.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha ASH HOLE, maybe a neck thru jem would be nice.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 18, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I've got 4 fully designed JEM ideas that i created on photoshop, but i'm hesitant to post them to keep my ideas original
> 
> I started another thread for my non-JEM ideas though:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107303-my-guitar-mockups-ever-growing.html




Yeah, I saw that thread. You have a great talent and should def. submit your ideas for the contest.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 18, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I've got 4 fully designed JEM ideas that i created on photoshop, but i'm hesitant to post them to keep my ideas original
> 
> I started another thread for my non-JEM ideas though:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107303-my-guitar-mockups-ever-growing.html



Yeah I say keep em to yourself, I'm desperately hunting through the most unique instruments I can find to get inspiration for a concept that keeps it Jem-like, after seeing Rob's idea I feel I need to up my game. 

And when I say Jem like I mean I doubt RGAs or neck thru would get it, or as I saw before, Voyagers


----------



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> And when I say Jem like I mean I doubt RGAs or neck thru would get it, or as I saw before, Voyagers



Yeah i've been going through different design ideas while trying to keep it a true "JEM". I wonder how much actual say on the design the we'll get, i myself have been going through different (but still similar) inlay designs and body contours, while trying not to design a whole new guitar.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 18, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Yeah i've been going through different design ideas while trying to keep it a true "JEM". I wonder how much actual say on the design the we'll get, i myself have been going through different (but still similar) inlay designs and body contours, while trying not to design a whole new guitar.



Yeah, I want to keep it very unique but very the same, and make it to what Vai already uses (TT frets, Sustainer mod,trem setter etc)


----------



## Bungle (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have some awesome ideas, it would be the greatest thing in my life if I won.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 19, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Care to explain how they're going to get a pickguard on an Arch Top?


*Cough*GibsonLesPaul*Cough*


----------



## SPBY (Jan 19, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> There's just no way its not going to be built on the RG platform, otherwise it wouldn't be a Jem. Even the 20th, which was so far away from any of the other jems, was still an RG shape, its what a Jem is, and its what a Jem will always be, there no way it would ever be a Kelly or Warrior shape.



I think he is talking about that there are different looking Kellys/Warriors, and that even tho they are the same basic shape they have small differences in body design, i dont think he was saying that the next Jem will be drastically different, just maybe not 100% shaped like a JEM.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 19, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I think he is talking about that there are different looking Kellys/Warriors, and that even tho they are the same basic shape they have small differences in body design, i dont think he was saying that the next Jem will be drastically different, just maybe not 100% shaped like a JEM.


 

Opps, yeah, your right, still, I don't think the body will or should be modified in anyway, and should still have the Claw and grip, and Vine/Pyramids. It has to respect and pay homage to all the other jems ever made.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> Opps, yeah, your right, still, I don't think the body will or should be modified in anyway, and should still have the Claw and grip, and Vine/Pyramids. It has to respect and pay homage to all the other jems ever made.



 Although I think at the very most you could waver on the vine/pyramid, or at least alter the design of them.



SPBY said:


> I think he is talking about that there are different looking Kellys/Warriors, and that even tho they are the same basic shape they have small differences in body design, i dont think he was saying that the next Jem will be drastically different, just maybe not 100% shaped like a JEM.



Still, a Voyager is NOT a Jem, and A Death Kelly, is NOT a Kelly, you wouldn't market it as a Kelly, you would market it as a Death Kelly.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I was thinking more along the lines of a bit of a body mod. Nothing insane like the Voyager , but being that this is a special edition it would be kinda cool to have something a little more than just different colors and fret markers. You know, something that just screams "I'M 1 OF A KIND!!!"...I mean, "I'M 1 OF 2!!!"...."WE ARE BORG!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!"  I just think the winning guitar should be a bit out of the box.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Concr3t3 said:


> Yeah, I guess I was thinking more along the lines of a bit of a body mod. Nothing insane like the Voyager , but being that this is a special edition it would be kinda cool to have something a little more than just different colors and fret markers. You know, something that just screams "I'M 1 OF A KIND!!!"...I mean, "I'M 1 OF 2!!!"...."WE ARE BORG!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!"  I just think the winning guitar should be a bit out of the box.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## BrainArt (Feb 10, 2010)

Bungle said:


>



Sweet!!!!!


----------



## lobee (Feb 17, 2010)

Rules, FAQ, and template download links:
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/JEMUV/contest.html
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/JEMUV/FAQ.html
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/JEMUV/DL.html

It would be really great if a forum member won. I lack the creativity and artistic skills to actually win, but I'll probably still try to enter.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 17, 2010)

Idea; JEM with a Low B graphic placed on to it. That would be a bit of a mindfuck/disappointment.


----------



## Statue of Ages (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I entered. Here is to hoping for the best for all those who entered!


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 18, 2010)

**Entrants cannot modify the "Lions Claw," "Monkey Grip", and "*Pickguard*" elements which are standard on all JEM models, with the exception of fixed bridge designs, which can eliminate the "Lion's Claw".

Man I wish I could rid of the pickguard. Personally I cant stand them asthetically.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 18, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> **Entrants cannot modify the "Lions Claw," "Monkey Grip", and "*Pickguard*" elements which are standard on all JEM models, with the exception of fixed bridge designs, which can eliminate the "Lion's Claw".



Lazy lazy LACS...


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm so what about reverse headstocks and ebony fretboards? Those are a few things I'd like to see on a Jem , not to mention neck thru construction.


----------



## Origin (Feb 18, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> hmmm so what about reverse headstocks and ebony fretboards? Those are a few things I'd like to see on a Jem , not to mention neck thru construction.



Do 'er up and enter it  who knows!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Lazy lazy LACS...



Those are the defining characteristics of a JEM. Was anyone really convinced they were gonna let you throw them to the wind?

This is a contest to design a _JEM_ not just any guitar. JEMs have ALWAYS had Pickguards (minus one anniversary model), Monkey Grip, and Lion's Claw. 

Besides, ever think Steve laid down the rules there?



mikernaut said:


> hmmm so what about reverse headstocks and ebony fretboards? Those are a few things I'd like to see on a Jem , not to mention neck thru construction.



The original JEM7V's had Ebony boards, so I don't see that being a deal breaker.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those are the defining characteristics of a JEM. Was anyone really convinced they were gonna let you throw them to the wind?
> 
> This is a contest to design a _JEM_ not just any guitar. JEMs have ALWAYS had Pickguards (minus one anniversary model), Monkey Grip, and Lion's Claw.
> 
> ...



Still, I just think they should at least allow a minor redesign on the claw and grip etc, I just think it's a bit of a creativity limiter.


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 18, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> **Entrants cannot modify the "Lions Claw," "Monkey Grip", and "*Pickguard*" elements which are standard on all JEM models, with the exception of fixed bridge designs, which can eliminate the "Lion's Claw".
> 
> Man I wish I could rid of the pickguard. Personally I cant stand them asthetically.





Remember, you can still have a clear pickguard like on all the swirled JEMs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Still, I just think they should at least allow a minor redesign on the claw and grip etc, I just think it's a bit of a creativity limiter.



You keep saying "they", perhaps the "they" you speak of is Steve. You're designing a guitar for _him_, not for _you_.


----------



## Variant (Feb 18, 2010)

> Those are the defining characteristics of a JEM. Was anyone really convinced they were gonna let you throw them to the wind?
> 
> This is a contest to design a JEM not just any guitar. JEMs have ALWAYS had Pickguards (minus one anniversary model), Monkey Grip, and Lion's Claw.
> 
> Besides, ever think Steve laid down the rules there?





If you can't design within provided constraints, you're not a good designer.  Sure, I'd rather design something without boundries, but then that would be for myself... this, as specified, is a *JEM* for *STEVE VAI*. I'm brewing up something kinda cool. We'll have to see if I can get it done before deadline.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 18, 2010)

Variant said:


> If you can't design within provided constraints, you're not a good designer.  Sure, I'd rather design something without boundries, but then that would be for myself... this, as specified, is a *JEM* for *STEVE VAI*. I'm brewing up something kinda cool. We'll have to see if I can get it done before deadline.



Oh god. Ryan's going to win. I guess it's a good thing I figured it wasn't worth it to enter myself in the contest.


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 18, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> Remember, you can still have a clear pickguard like on all the swirled JEMs.



Heh, yeah might go for that. Prefer something with a metal surface so I'll scratch around for ideas.

I doubt I'll win (mostly coz I'm not a designer) but hell, costs nothing to try.

Is anyone gonna share their work here?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm starting to think that the winner of this contest may in fact just be Steve vai creating a replica of his EVO.

Just imagine
"Well I, Steve Vai. Won this fabulous competition because what's better than a JEM that's also MY precious EVO? *crazy guitar riff and hip thrust*"
Fair to say, i would laugh my ass off.


----------



## Rich5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you suppesed to overlay onto the template. Or just pick one and describe the woods and finish you would use


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the Agile LP7 spec thread.

"I want an LP7 with neck through, ebony board, maple neck, floyd rose, 27" scale and reverse headstock!"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 18, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This thread reminds me of the Agile LP7 spec thread.
> 
> "I want an LP7 with neck through, ebony board, maple neck, floyd rose, 27" scale and reverse headstock!"



And I'm sure just as many people will buy this JEM as the LP7 they fought tooth and nail over every spec for.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 18, 2010)

Now I just gotta come up with something even _remotely _unique. That's the real challenge here. Different woods and etc will only get you so far, and you don't have the free-range options of a fully-fledged custom shop model. It seems mainly cosmetic details are the way to go. Now, swirling it doesn't seem to be an option for it either seeing as there are so many different swirl designs already in a wide variety of colours.

Maybe try and get Vai to donate 10 litres of his own blood for teh ultimate sacrificial JEM2K10DNA666. There's only going to be 2 because it would kill him if they made more.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 20, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> If they allow extra frets I'll enter. (if they allow 16 year olds which they won't)



The rules say yes to the 16 thing, but they say you can't modify the design. If you use the blank template, you could draw them on... but I think they don't want that. I'm 16 also .



slapnutz said:


> Is anyone gonna share their work here?



I will


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's my first, very very sloppy attempt. I need to find a better splatter brush in CS4, and I also need to decide on the hardware color. Basically, it's going to be a black guitar with pink and green splatters and a maple fretboard.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Mar 5, 2010)

... I think I'm gonna cave in and give this a shot


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Very nice.



Why is everyone so much better at Photoshop than I am? 

I like yours, except... the contest rules state that you can't actually alter the body shape or the headstock shape (whereas yours is reversed) and you HAVE to have the monkey grip. Design a Jem Contest = expensive coloring contest.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 5, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Why is everyone so much better at Photoshop than I am?
> 
> 
> I like yours, except... the contest rules state that you can't actually alter the body shape or the headstock shape (whereas yours is reversed) and you HAVE to have the monkey grip. Design a Jem Contest = expensive coloring contest.


 
It's not photoshop. I googled v rg builder and found it. Someone posted from there in the beginning of the thread.

I was really just showing off some designs randomly, not following the contest rules.

Almost forgot the link. http://www.jemsite.com/vrg/


----------



## coldandhomeless (Mar 8, 2010)

heres my entrie (sorry i already sent this one in!!!)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 9, 2010)

I entered.

Ya'll punks needa stick to the rules


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 9, 2010)

coldandhomeless said:


> heres my entrie (sorry i already sent this one in!!!)




Reminds me of the Hobgoblin.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm... Well, they never said anything about number of strings on the website...

Do ya'll think I could get away with something with more strings? (Besides maybe 7, or else it'd be a Universe  )


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 10, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Hmmm... Well, they never said anything about number of strings on the website...
> 
> Do ya'll think I could get away with something with more strings? (Besides maybe 7, or else it'd be a Universe  )



They just said you can't modify anything about the basic JEM design. I'm positive that includes strings, because the templates they provided were all 6-strings.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 10, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> They just said you can't modify anything about the basic JEM design. I'm positive that includes strings, because the templates they provided were all 6-strings.






> From Ibanez.com
> 
> Entrants can suggest specific materials for their designs if desired, but please keep in mind that traditional guitar building materials will work best. Your entry must include a project description in English.
> Entrants cannot modify the "Lions Claw," "Monkey Grip", and "Pickguard" elements which are standard on all JEM models, with the exception of fixed bridge designs, which can eliminate the "Lion's Claw".
> ...



You could definitely have more than 7 strings and keep within that.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 10, 2010)

No, there was a FAQ somewhere that I noticed which specifically said no 7 strings because it is a Jem contest not a Universe contest.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 10, 2010)

JEM Design Contest | FAQ



> Q: Can I design a 7 string guitar (Universe)?
> 
> A: This is the JEM design contest. So please keep your designs in a 6-string configuration.


----------



## lobee (Mar 10, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> > From Ibanez.com
> >
> > Entrants can suggest specific materials for their designs if desired, but please keep in mind that traditional guitar building materials will work best. Your entry must include a project description in English.
> > Entrants cannot modify the "Lions Claw," "Monkey Grip", and "Pickguard" elements which are standard on all JEM models, with the exception of fixed bridge designs, which can eliminate the "Lion's Claw".
> ...


^A seven-stringed version of of a JEM would modify the body outline at the neck pocket and the headstock outline would have to be modified for the extra string.

And then there's this:

"Q: Can I design a 7 string guitar (Universe)?
A: This is the JEM design contest. So please keep your designs in a 6-string configuration."

Taken from here:
JEM Design Contest | FAQ


I wish seven strings were allowed in the contest, too; I'd much prefer a Universe than a JEM. Although, if I entered and won the custom JEM I would be ecstatic and cherish the thing, I would.

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was ACTUALLY planning on making an 8-string JEM  But alas, apparently they NEED to be 6-string


----------



## unclenine (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the blue floral pattern, hope they will reissue that or found designs like that..


----------



## darren (May 8, 2010)

I sent in an entry, but i'll keep it under wraps until the contest deadline has passed.


----------



## Jeepers (May 8, 2010)

Ive sent in far, far too many entries....


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2010)

Jeepers said:


> Ive sent in far, far too many entries....



I sent 2,


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 8, 2010)

Gah, I'm still working on mine. I don't know what to do!!! Something better come to me quick, because I have to physically mail my entry.


----------



## Defsan (May 8, 2010)

This is probably a silly question, but since I see everyone posting their designs from the V-RG Builder, can we enter the designs we do on that website, or do we have to modify the .jpg templates on the Ibanez website?

Girlfriend's idea:


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 28, 2010)

Well, mailed my entry out today. Took a long time, but I'm pretty happy with it. It's probably not "original" enough, but I like it. 

and to Defsan, I'm sure you could enter those. You don't _have _to use the template. I definitely didn't.


----------



## MSalonen (May 28, 2010)

I think it's ridiculous how many people are ignoring some of the basic rules of the contest.

Such as it requiring a pickguard, and the monkey grip, and the Lions Claw (unless you make it fixed bridge). You also can't change the body shape or headstock. Or make it anything other than a 6-string.


----------



## Malacoda (May 28, 2010)

^  But it just means more of a chance for us who DO read the rules to win!


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 29, 2010)

True dat!


----------



## Jeepers (Jun 11, 2010)

Sooo the contest is closed now, the waiting begins 

What were everyones designs like?
I did far too many lol, but here are some of my favourites
ImageShack(TM) slideshow
- i couldnt figure out how to embed the slideshow


----------



## Tawm (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeepers said:


> Sooo the contest is closed now, the waiting begins
> 
> What were everyones designs like?
> I did far too many lol, but here are some of my favourites
> ...



Some really nice designs there man


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeepers said:


> Sooo the contest is closed now, the waiting begins
> 
> What were everyones designs like?
> I did far too many lol, but here are some of my favourites
> ...


19, 26, 1, 29, 30, 4, 13 are really awesome!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 11, 2010)

when do we find out the winner?


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeez... did you really submit 32 entries?

The approach i took is that it's a "commemorative" guitar that should somehow reflect Steve's interests and aesthetic, and should give Ibanez an opportunity to try something really "out there"... i took the DNA and 20th Anniversary clear acrylic JEM as the kind of thing i wanted to propose, rather than just a JEM with fancy woods and/or different paint.

So here it is... my JEM77LHN (liquid honey):







It would be a hollow acrylic body with floating yellow goo inside, an ebony/yellowheart "melted" fretboard, with worker bee inlays and a queen bee inlay at the 12th fret. All the hardware would be combinations of black and gold.

I wanted to pay tribute to Steve's interest in beekeeping.


----------



## Jeepers (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I think the winner is announced on July 7th

Yes i did lol, as you said the're not particularly complex, and once you have the basics done you can easily change colours/woods

Yours looks really good though, good luck!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, that owns my entry. That's so cool.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 11, 2010)

ok id buy the liquid honey


----------



## darren (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, if memory serves, they're only planning on making two of the winning design... one for Steve and one for the winner.


----------



## McBrain (Jun 11, 2010)

That liquid honey is IMO by far the best one yet. It is really over the top, so I'm sure Steve will love it. 

The two-colored one Lefty Rob posted could also end up really cool. Please post the end result when the competition is over..


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 11, 2010)

I could definitely see Jeepers' #7 being a production model, even though that's not what the contest is for, I guess. 

I want to see Darren's design win just to piss off the luthiers at Ibanez. "We have to build _what_?!"


----------



## Tawm (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, the honey design is the absolute tits. I love it


----------



## Ironberry (Jun 11, 2010)

If the honey one doesn't win, I'll be shocked.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 11, 2010)

I dig the hollow acrylic + liquid idea. It's like a non-disgusting version of the guitar that Rob Zombie's guitarist played (Riggs, was that his name- for the Hellbilly Deluxe tour?) that was supposedly filled with cow blood.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 11, 2010)

Wait, will they allow the reverse headstock?


----------



## darren (Jun 12, 2010)

If they want to change that element, that's cool. But i at least had to try it, as i thought it flowed nicely with the "melted" fretboard.


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 12, 2010)

darren said:


> Jeez... did you really submit 32 entries?
> 
> The approach i took is that it's a "commemorative" guitar that should somehow reflect Steve's interests and aesthetic, and should give Ibanez an opportunity to try something really "out there"... i took the DNA and 20th Anniversary clear acrylic JEM as the kind of thing i wanted to propose, rather than just a JEM with fancy woods and/or different paint.
> 
> ...



Haha... nice. I also was thinking of pimping Steves interest in Bees... thought it might get me some cheap points. However I was lazy and useless so all the power to you dude!

I guess you could have also made the finish actually be a textured surface and have it like honeycombs hexagons... but thats hardcore and I dunno if Ibanez could be bothered.


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 12, 2010)

The honey design is sweet (pun intended!)- definitely the coolest idea i've seen yet.


----------



## lobee (Jun 12, 2010)

I had a something that I thought was pretty terrific, but I had a hard time realizing the concept because I'm not a good artist.

My idea was to have a body graphic depict the universe(not the guitar, although it could be a symbolization) with previous JEM models as planets(swirled gas planets, floral planets, etc.), bring in some album art like the "Ultra Zone" guitar as a ship floating through space, etc. That's about as far as I got. I didn't really have any thoughts for an inlay and I figured it would be mostly black, so I didn't try to further my ideas.







GiantBaba said:


> I want to see Darren's design win just to piss off the luthiers at Ibanez. "We have to build _what_?!"




I hope Darren wins, not only because of his awesome idea and the fact that it would be great to see a forumite win, but because I want to see the Ibanez custom shop collectively shit their pants when they find out they have to build two of these things.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, they wanted originality first and foremost. Darren's entry has it in _spades_. I was considering some weird acrylic thing but couldn't actually come up with anything even remotely relevant.


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 14, 2010)

here is my entry. the artworks not very good, I have a hard time with fine motorskills anymore, but the concept is based on hidden art and within it there would be the #7 seven separate times as well as the word 'ibanez' hidden 7 times. (hint it is written out in the rabbit tunnels and also in the trunk of the tree and other places) on the back would be a revese image with a night time scene of a desert with pyramid. also depicted are examples of '7' for instance the birds are actualy 7 sevens  I also requested materials from the 'world wood project' because I coincidentaly came apon an artical abut Steve's guitar made for this when hunting for eco-friendly materials to suggest. World Wood Program









nice job on the bee guitar, those are very clever inlays. there is a bee in my art work only its little and sitting on a flower  
I guess made my design based more on what I wanted and like more than to impress Steve cause the contest said it should be design YOUR dream Jem. he is the one judging the contest though  
well if I dont win I will just buy an old Jem and paint it on one myself 

best of luck to all who entered


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 16, 2010)

We have a winner...

Anniversary with Steve Vai


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 16, 2010)

Not impressed at all by some of those "top entries." A couple were cool, but others look like cheap sticker jobs.

Darren's was the best because it had a cool body design and... wait for it... had to do with Steve Vai.





Really? EDIT: Supposedly to have an animated screen with fire... then it's awesome.





This was the best "finalist"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^ If I remember correctly that flame one was done by someone on Jemsite whose idea involved using OLED (or similar) technology to animate the face of the guitar, fretboard, and headstock to give it the appearance of flames. Sort of an homage to Vai's old Performance Flame guitars. 






We have to remember that these were also submitted with a description of materials and execution of the design, some of which can't always be captured in still animations.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 16, 2010)

man, i still say the honeybee idea was the best.... oh well!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought this was covered, but apparently the winner didn't use their own image as stated in the rules.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 16, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I thought this was covered, but apparently the winner didn't use their own image as stated in the rules.



Oh noes, here we go again!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I thought this was covered, but apparently the winner didn't use their own image as stated in the rules.



This has been covered (run into the ground in fact). 

The rules, correct me if I'm wrong, stated the image couldn't be copyrighted, as in Ibanez didn't want to pay to use the image. As far as I know, the image chosen was not restricted by a copyright and thus is issued online for free use. Seeing as no profit will be gained from the use of the image, it would even be fine to use certain registered images. 

Basically, while this is kind of on the border of what the rules allow, it was still a good faith, and valid submission. 

Though, like has already been said, we don't know the context in which this design scheme will be used, it could be a solid finish, or it could be a swirling moving type of deal. We won't know till we see the final product.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

darren said:


>



I like everything about that but the inlays.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

and the winner is : 

Anniversary with Steve Vai


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2010)

Uh... That was announced back in July.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry, i could not find a thread about it, but i knew this thread existed so .. i guess repost!!! :-(


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 19, 2010)

Damn. You shouldnt have put that reverse headstock on there Darren you wouldve won I think. The one that did win looks nice but nowhere near as flashy and creative as yours.


----------

